# Canadian Outdoor Target Championships Results



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

Day 1 of Canadian Outdoor Target Championships Results are posted at : 
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/FITA/CCCPC_2009/FITA Weep Sheet 3.pdf


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the link. I have a couple friends competing, along with some kids from our local canbow program


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, Looking for the day two results....


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Day 1 and 2 : full 1st FITA results*

Day 1 and 2 : full first FITA : 
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/FITA/CCCPC_2009/FITA Weep Sheet 4.pdf


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, Much appreciated...


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks for the updates!

any word on how the weather was for the first fita?

Just checked the weather station and they claim the winds are currently 4km/hr 

Might see some good scores today.

good luck everyone.

Allan

oh. and Congrats to Jeff Ryan for his 360 at 30m!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Day 1-2-3 results*

Day 1-2-3 results posted at : 
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/FITA/CCCPC_2009/FITA Weep Sheet 5.pdf


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Complete results*

Complete results are now posted at : 
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/FITA/CCCPC_2009/FITA Weep Sheet 6.pdf 

Many canadian championships records were shot this week.


----------



## 63529 (Feb 28, 2007)

A younge archer also tied the world record at 70M with a score of 354.


----------



## ! 1340 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Officiel picture Luc Dallaire*

The action in picture at this link .

Thank You Luc 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke088/collections/72157621869174149/


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

! 1340 said:


> The action in picture at this link .
> 
> Thank You Luc
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke088/collections/72157621869174149/


awesome link, I found TONS of pics of archers I know. The kids will love to see the pics of themselves, thank you Luke.


----------

